# Outline in clear rhinestones; fill in red rhinestones...I'm about to scream! Help!!



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh. My. Gosh! Every time I think this rhinestone stuff is so much fun, something happens that makes me want to pull my hair out.

I have an order (yay?) from someone that wants a team name with clear rhinestones as the outline and red rhinestones as the fill. I tried to sway her toward the same color, but couldn't do it. 

I was advised to make two separate templates; one for the outline and one for the fill. Did that. Then take one piece of transfer tape; pick up the clear outline stones and then carefully place this tape on top of the fill template and pick up the red rhinestones into the same transfer tape.

This does not work. 

First, it seems impossible to line up correctly even though I can put the two templates "together" in my graphic file and it fits. Secondly, the clear rhinestones make the tape not make good contact with the red rhinestones -- the tape is raised up by the clear rhinestones that are already on it. I have tried to press the tape down on the red stones, but they won't stick. I have tried a few times and it is about to make me crazy.

So please, you all who know how to do this.....

Do I hand place all the red stones that didn't pick up onto the transfer tape? (Please don't make this the answer. haha)

Or do I make a transfer tape of the clear rhinestones, press it, then make a transfer tape of the red fill rhinestones and then line it up on the t-shirt and press it? This makes sense to me except that then I am pressing the clear rhinestones twice and I don't know if this is okay.

I'm about to put a disclaimer on my website that I don't do fill in a different color!!!!!

Can anyone give me any advice on this? Thanks!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

when you do the first press...the clear outline...just press for about 10 seconds..then do the fill and press the normal time..this will not hurt the first rhinestones.. another alternative is to use maybe ss10 on the outside and ss6 for the fill...brush in the ss10 first as they will not fall in the smaller holes..then brush in the ss6. I have done it both ways and it will work..

don't pull your hair out...you are progressing rather well...just keep at it.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I recently started making multiple templates for different colors in a design but I'm not having the difficulty you seem to be having. You're right the tape does not make full contact with the second color of rhinestones but I just press the tape down with my fingers in that area and most lift off when I peel back the tape. The ones that stay in the holes I just place the tape back down and touch the stones with my nails to make good contact and they usually come right up. Maybe you should try to increase the size of your holes just a bit so that the rhinestones will come out easier. I use a oilboard template material with a 3.35 size hole for a ss10 and a 4.35 size hole for a ss16 rhinestone.

Life is grand since I started making templates for my designs. I actually now recommend using multiple color rhinestones in designs. Just practice...it will get much easier.

Lori


----------



## daisycreek (Nov 22, 2009)

I've done mulitple colors/sizes with a template 2 different ways. 

1. The way that has been mentioned - having 2 different templates and pressing each transfer seperately. I haven't found this to hurt the stones in any way either.

2. When I need to do a transfer for a customer or have several colors, I will actually place the stones by color on the template. This will take a little longer, but is much easier than placing the stones on the transfer paper  and I feel as if I have more control over color placement and it's easier for me to remove bad stones. 

** As for different sizes, I always do the largest size first and then the smallest. Once I place the transfer paper onto the template, I rub over the stones as I'm sure that you've done. I also turn the template upside down and tap on the back and then rub over the stones again while it is upside down. That is the only way that I have found to get the little guys to attach to the paper since the big guys tend to get in the way 

Hope that helps a little!!
~Liz


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, for your help!

I finally got it after following the suggestions here. I pressed the clear outline for just 10 seconds, then when I tried to line up the red, it still didn't line up right. I don't know why. But it was a 7 letter word, so I just cut each letter of the red fill seperately and lined them up one at a time, then pressed. Turned out great. 

I'm not sure why it wouldn't line up correctly when it did on my graphic file in SmartCut, but I got it done, mailed it off, and was glad to not have to think about it anymore.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

I was having trouble getting my stones to stick to the transfer tape on the design I was doing. So, I have a huge roll of transfer tape that I bought to use with vinyl. It looks kind of like masking tape. I just cut a piece, and placed it onto the stones in my template. They stuck great. I thought what did I have to lose by trying it and now I am glad I did. Anybody else ever tried this? Vicky


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

What kind of template material are you using? I used 3 separate templates for the burger design I made last week but put them all on one transfer so I pressed it all at once.


----------



## texasagswife (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, Leap.

There are several factors that need to be discussed first. 1. (KEY factor) What kind of transfer material are you using? The best to use is *clear SILICONE transfer paper* to ensure that the stones (a) stick, (b) are visible on the press, and (c) don't "jump off" the transfer material (*DO NOT* use Acrylic transfer paper...not sticky enough). I suppose you could use the same transfer tape you use for vinyl signs, but it's not clear and it may be too sticky (sticking too much to the template)​2. (KEY factor) When doing multiple colors/multiple SIZE stone designs, work from the inside out and/or from the smallest to the largest stone. This is contrary to some advice you've been given here in this thread, but if you think about it, the smaller stone will be shorter in your template that larger stones, thus after you "attach" the smaller stones to your design first, you don't have to worry about the gap between the top of the stones and the sticky side of the transfer paper on your large stones. I would also recommend starting with the color of stone with the greatest number. Silicone transfer paper tends to have a "static electricity" field and sometimes the stones jump off the template onto your paper, and if your not ready, it can be frustrating.​3. If you really want to do multiple colors (which, if you don't, you will eliminate yourself from the marketplace), and you want to do stones manually, invest in a template management system, such as Digital Art Solutions Stone Transfer Application System (Rhinestone Template & Heat Transfer System). It is designed to eliminate the headaches you are experiencing right now. I have one, and have made a 5 color design (with two stone sizes) and put it into production on 24 shirts. If I had done this manually....or pressing each color separately...it would've taken all week, or longer. Trust me, you will save many, MANY hours of grief with this advice.​I've tried all different things (rhinestones/rhinestud designs; rhinestone/vinyl designs, and rhinestone/nailhead designs) and each time requires a modicum of trial and error, but that grows smaller with each experiment.

I hope this helps and good luck!
Rick


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I do NOT recommend trying to press one color on the shirt then pressing the next. When you pull the transfer tape off the shirt after the first press, you stretch the shirt a bit and it does not always go back to the exact same shape.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

One of the problems that plagued me when I started was the static cling. I swore that I had Mexican jumping beans instead of rhinestones! I saw a hint to spray the transfer material with static guard (like you use for clothing). No more Mexican jumping beans! 

I am a member of the separate template for each color. Eats up valuable stencil material but saves on my nerves. I do combine different sizes of stones same color on one template. Though I have found that separate templates are best as the next time I may want to mix colors. 

I have the DAS system with the smart frames. They are great for lining up multi size/color designs.

My 2 cents worth.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

My $0.02 too.

Rick - Sorry, but I have to totally disagree with you about the acrylic tape. That's all I use, and have been using for 5+ years. Never had a problem with things not sticking. It DOES require extra care in packing and shipping transfers, but that can also be done successfully.

Multiple Template Alignment - When I have to cut multiple templates for a design, I use an alignment method. I do my design and place a 1" border around the entire design. When I cut, I hide the colors I don't need on a particular template and cut the needed color and the border for each color in succession. This way, if you put the upper left corner of the template in the exact same point each time, you always get perfect alignment of your design.

Stone Size/Order of Pick Up - I think someone already mentioned it, but if you are using different size stones, always do the smallest stones first, as the larger stones will raise the paper higher and you have to put more pressure on the tape to lift the smaller stones. Also, I don't know if necessary, but I always work from the inside out. So in your 2 color design, I would place the interior fill stones first, and then do the exterior outline last. That way, it makes it just a little easier to nudge an outer stone if it seems to be out of alignment.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

As far as the alignment issue is concerned two ways to deal with that 

1. Use a frame, place the transfer tape over the frame then lay it over the 1st color template and press the tape to the stones. Then take the frame and lay it on top of the 2nd color template and press the tape to the stones. The frame will allow you to position the first color stones into the correct place prior to pressing.

2. Use a flock work station, there are videos of how to do this posted on the web. You can purchase flock from different companies or make your own, the process is posted here on the forums.


----------

